# Sprinter vs. Marathon Runner



## Etype (Oct 24, 2014)

I had to, you're welcome.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 24, 2014)

I would put my dick so far up that sprinter's @ss whoever pulled it out would be crowned the new King Arthur.


----------



## Etype (Oct 24, 2014)

Double like/agree. ^


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 25, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## x SF med (Oct 26, 2014)

Sprinter, yes
Marathoner, should be shot as a danger to the herd


----------



## Poccington (Oct 26, 2014)

That marathon runner is just.... wrong


----------



## Brill (Oct 26, 2014)

@Etype, looking at Pinterest?


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 26, 2014)

Sprinter? _Schwing! 
_
Dude on the right? Those front teeth tell me there is a lisp and maybe a Boston accent. _Wicked difstance
_


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2014)

Teufel said:


> I would put my dick so far up that sprinter's @ss whoever pulled it out would be crowned the new King Arthur.



Oh fuck, laughing so hard at this I'm tearing up.


----------



## Etype (Oct 26, 2014)

lindy said:


> @Etype, looking at Pinterest?


Just having fun with the googles.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 26, 2014)

Marathon Runner


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 26, 2014)

Etype and XSFmed running


----------



## Grunt (Oct 26, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> View attachment 11918 View attachment 11919 Etype and XSFmed running



Some things that are seen can't be unseen.....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> View attachment 11917 Marathon Runner



Good lord does the Lord know how to create when he wants to!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 26, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> View attachment 11918 View attachment 11919 Etype and XSFmed running


Good lord does the Lord have a sense of humor when he wants to!


----------



## Etype (Oct 30, 2014)

Since we're posting pictures or each other, see if you folks can guess which one is @Polar Bear, and which is Mr. Gay World USA -


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 30, 2014)

Etype said:


> Since we're posting pictures or each other, see if you folks can guess which one is @Polar Bear, and which is Mr. Gay World USA -


Gay World USA is on the left?


----------



## Etype (Oct 30, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Gay World USA is on the left?


Yep.  You should hear the story behind how he got the 'Polar Bear' name...


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Good lord does the Lord have a sense of humor when he wants to!



Good lord, you need a new line....


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> View attachment 11918 View attachment 11919 Etype and XSFmed running


Just for that because my 4 year old was sitting next to me when I clicked on this thread (thinking it was serious because of where it is)...


----------



## Etype (Nov 10, 2014)

@medicchick , here's another one for your boy-


----------

